# Carronade



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This is the other watch that came with the Helbros bought from the same seller, this brand is unknown to me but it has a dynatron 17 Jewel movement.This one is in good working order and keeps good time and is in good allround condition, so with the Helbros working as well a good result today, sorry about the pics they were taken after dark.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Isn't a "carronade" a sort of small cannon? Don't know how they picked that name for an electric watch.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Isn't a "carronade" a sort of small cannon? Don't know how they picked that name for an electric watch.


Hi Dave yes it is a name of a small cannon. It got it,s name from the makers Carron of Falkirk Scotland but it fired a 68lb shot some small cannon. I looked on fleabay and found a couple more manuals and auto,s but Google did,nt turn up anything on the history.


----------

